# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #9158 Ψάχνω 5άρια BB-λινξ παραλ. Π.Φαλ. (απο Δαφν. ως Γλυφ.)

## JollyRoger

Ξαναχαίρετε....

το ταρατσοpc είναι στην πρίζα, ο ιστός έχει πάνω 2 πιάτα με feeders εν αναμονή!

οι καλές οπτικές επαφές είναι 

απο περρίπου δάφνη, (αργυρούπολη - Ελληνικό κτλ) έως και Γλυφάδα....


στο wind, ανέβασα πανοραμική της ανατολικής πλευράς. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο τη θέση του ψηλότερου πιάτου! 

με ποιόν καλό άνθρωπο θα συνδεθούμε?  :: 

(ιδού και το κατασκεύασμα!  :: ...)

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικος και σύντομα με πολλά bb links!
Κάποια στιγμή βάλε και κανένα ap για hotspot στη μαρίνα και στη γύρω περιοχή!

----------


## costas43gr

Καλος τον και καλα λινκ.
Τα πιατα τι τα'βαλες αναποδα αφου ειναι απο τα καλα  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Για hotspot δεν το βλέπω... για φουρνο-σπότ  ::  είναι πιο πιθανό μια και θα τα "ψήσει" όλα αν κάνει τέτοια κίνηση
Αν καταφέρει να συνδεθεί κανείς με laptop χωρίς εξωτερικές κεραίες από την μαρίνα... κερδίζει "χρυσούν ορολόγιο".

Τα υπόλοιπα θα γίνουν με τις κλασσικές "δημοκρατικές" διαδικασίες του Φέουδου 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuromancer

υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο if αν σε ενδιαφέρει

----------


## Ifaistos

Ρε αφήστε κάτω το παιδί.... Με "δημοκρατικές" διαδικασίες είπαμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Ρε αφήστε κάτω το παιδί.... Με "δημοκρατικές" διαδικασίες είπαμε


Ο καιρος γαρ .....που λεει και ο Λιακοπουλος, σε κανα μηνα θα χασεις τις δημοκρατικες διαδικασιες και πας σε αλλες......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuromancer

::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

Βέβαια ενδιαφέρομαι!  ::  

Προσπαθώ να το γράψω τόση ώρα και κάνει time-outs και τέτοια!  ::  .....

ωραίο πράγμα τα linksys σε g στο διπλανό κανάλι...

----------


## Billaros

Αν εχεις χρονο και μπορεις, κανε ενα scan να δεις αν πιανεις το AP μου (awmn-5061-AP).  ::  αν εχεις κατι αξιοσημειωτο, ενημερωσε με, αν θες, να κανονισουμε.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αν εχεις χρονο και μπορεις, κανε ενα scan να δεις αν πιανεις το AP μου (awmn-5061-AP).  αν εχεις κατι αξιοσημειωτο, ενημερωσε με, αν θες, να κανονισουμε.


Έχω πιάσει τον Panther και απ'οτι είδα εσύ όπως σας βλέπω απο εδώ είσαι πιο αριστερά... οπότε δυστιχώς δεν βλέπω μέλλον...

(ρίξε μια ματιά στη φώτο να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ...)

----------


## sinonick

σε ενδιαφέρει άμεσο bb με γλυφάδα;
τα πολύ νότια χρειάζονται εξτρα εξόδους

σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσε το ύψος σου στο wind  ::  όχι και 40 μέτρα...

----------


## JollyRoger

> σε ενδιαφέρει άμεσο bb με γλυφάδα;
> τα πολύ νότια χρειάζονται εξτρα εξόδους
> 
> σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσε το ύψος σου στο wind  όχι και 40 μέτρα...


ναι αμέ... μια χαρά μ'ενδιαφέρει... 

σου στέλνω στοιχεία μου σε email να μιλήσουμε....

για το ύψος που λες είμαι 10ος οροφος (για την ταράτσα μιλάω) και είναι 3μ+ ο κάθε όροφος... με 30 που είχα βάλει μου έδειχνε χαζά....
το βάζω 35... λιγότερο θα είναι μούφα!

----------


## JollyRoger

> σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσε το ύψος σου στο wind  όχι και 40 μέτρα...


καλά θυμομουνα γιατι το είχα βάλει 40...

(εκτος του οτι ειναι πάνω κάτω ακριβές, μόλις το έκανα 35, κάτι χαμηλοι γείτονες εδώ μου βγήκαν απο πάνω!  :: ...) τεσπα... προς το παρών τ'αφήνω 35μ....

----------


## ChoOSeN

Εάν ενδιαφέρεσε...
StyX #6561 Δάφνη
 :: 

Απο μεριά μου υπάρχει οπτική επαφή, και όπως βλέπω στο WiND τα πράγματα είναι καλά..

----------


## JollyRoger

> Εάν ενδιαφέρεσε...
> StyX #6561 Δάφνη


έ να μην ενδιαφέρομαι?  ::  ...

Έχεις if γυρισμένο κατα δώθε?  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Εάν ενδιαφέρεσε...
> StyX #6561 Δάφνη
> 
> 
> 
> έ να μην ενδιαφέρομαι  ...
> 
> Έχεις if γυρισμένο κατα δώθε?


Θα ετοιμαστώ και θα σε ενημερώσω! Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να scannareis στα 5 GHz Turbo  ::  στο κανάλι: 5180,5200. Έχω BBLink με Rallyeman που είστε περίπου στην ίδια ευθεία.

Δοκίμασε και πές μου!  ::

----------


## gvaf

Ρε παιδια να επικοινωνηση καποιος με τον John70 .
Εχει κομβο στη Γλυφαδα και ψαχνει για link ο ανθρωπος .

Αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον στειλτε του pm .

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Ρε παιδια να επικοινωνηση καποιος με τον John70 .
> Εχει κομβο στη Γλυφαδα και ψαχνει για link ο ανθρωπος .
> 
> Αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον στειλτε του pm .


O John70 είναι πολύ παραλιακά. Ο JollyRoger δέν βλέπει τόσο κάτω στην Γλυφάδα!

Πάντως εμένα απ' ότι μου 'πε με βλέπει!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πάω για το 7ο! Πρώτα ο Θέός!  ::

----------


## sinonick

αν επικοινωνήσεις με τον john70 πες του να μου στείλει ένα πμ...
έχω interface και περιμένει τον viper. αν δεσμευτεί να βγάλει δεύτερο με τον viper όταν αυτός είναι έτοιμος μπορώ να του το παραχωρήσω πολύ ευχαρίστως  :: 
jollyroger αν έχεις την καλοσύνη κάνε υπομονή μέχρι τη δευτέρα, να μιλήσουμε για το link με τον λιχούδη όμως σου είπα στο email.

-edit-
υπάρχει άμεσο ενδιαφέρον για john70 του έστειλα μόλις πμ

----------


## Ifaistos

> Πάω για το 7ο! Πρώτα ο Θέός!


Χωρίς παρεξήγηση...
Και τα 7 είναι εντός της επιτρεπόμενης μπάντας ?  ::  

Ρωτάω γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχουμε μπει σε μια νοοτροπία του όσο περισσότερα link έχω τόσο καλύτερος κόμβος είμαι... (και δεν αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά σε εσένα) η οποία θα έχει άσχημα αποτελέσματα στο τέλος.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Πάω για το 7ο! Πρώτα ο Θέός! 
> 
> 
> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση...
> Και τα 7 είναι εντός της επιτρεπόμενης μπάντας ?  
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχουμε μπει σε μια νοοτροπία του όσο περισσότερα link έχω τόσο καλύτερος κόμβος είμαι... (και δεν αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά σε εσένα) η οποία θα έχει άσχημα αποτελέσματα στο τέλος.


Όχι όλα. Προς το παρών δεν με έχει ενοχλήσει κάποιος για την συχνότητα! 
Όσο γι'άυτό: "όσο περισσότερα link έχω τόσο καλύτερος κόμβος είμαι". Δεν κάνω links βάση αυτού, αλλά βάση του οτι μου αρέσει η εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού..  ::  
 ::

----------


## sinonick

τουλάχιστον αν κάνεις 7 κάνε μία οικονομία ΚΑΙ για το δικό σου καλό.
(χαμηλή ισχύς+ατούρμπιστο+nstreme+polling+exactsize+framerlimit=4000+preambleshort)
αν έχεις 7 λινκς και λαγκάρονται μεταξύ τους πορνοδιαστημικά τότε και δικό σου κακό είναι και των γειτόνων σου.
καλορίζικο το 7ο  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> τουλάχιστον αν κάνεις 7 κάνε μία οικονομία ΚΑΙ για το δικό σου καλό.
> (χαμηλή ισχύς+ατούρμπιστο+nstreme+polling+exactsize+framerlimit=4000+preambleshort)
> αν έχεις 7 λινκς και λαγκάρονται μεταξύ τους πορνοδιαστημικά τότε και δικό σου κακό είναι και των γειτόνων σου.
> καλορίζικο το 7ο


Tourbo παίζει μόνο 1  ::  , λόγω του ότι έχω και 2ο link στην ίδια ευθεία!
Anyway, εσύ δεν θα κάνεις καμιά δοκιμή με τον Jolly?  ::  
Ωραία θα ήταν Δάφνη-Γλυφάδα σε 2 hop..  ::

----------


## sinonick

μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο περιμένει τις cm9 και στήνουμε!!! όχι με μένα φυσικά με το λιχούδη  ::  αλλά με το κοινό AS που είναι στα σκαριά 2hops θα είναι  ::

----------


## panoz

> Θα ετοιμαστώ και θα σε ενημερώσω! Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να scannareis στα 5 GHz Turbo  στο κανάλι: 5180,5200. Έχω BBLink με Rallyeman που είστε περίπου στην ίδια ευθεία.
> 
> Δοκίμασε και πές μου!


δεν φαντάζομαι να θες να περάσεις από επάνω μου!! πάνω από το πτώμα μου  ::  άκου να πάει για 7ο??  ::   ::  άσε και κάναν άλλο να δει το φως του  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Θα ετοιμαστώ και θα σε ενημερώσω! Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να scannareis στα 5 GHz Turbo  στο κανάλι: 5180,5200. Έχω BBLink με Rallyeman που είστε περίπου στην ίδια ευθεία.
> 
> Δοκίμασε και πές μου! 
> 
> 
> δεν φαντάζομαι να θες να περάσεις από επάνω μου!! πάνω από το πτώμα μου  άκου να πάει για 7ο??   άσε και κάναν άλλο να δει το φως του


τον Chosen απο scan, τον βλέπω οριακά με την μπροστινή μου πολυκατοικία, 45 μοίρες κατα wind... εσένα 43... μήπως σε βλέπεις στη φώτο μου στο wind, να δοκιμάσουμε αν δεν παίξει με Styx?

επίσης πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο εμποδιο καθ'οτι το μεσαίο πιάτο (έχουν γίνει 3 τώρα  :: ... το κάτω στη φώτο του 1ου post) δεν έπιανε καθόλου... μόνο με το πάνω ενεφανίσθη στα -70db...

sorry για το "περιπου" της φώτο αλλά με μια πατημασιά έδαφος, 9 ορόφους φωταγωγό και ενα σωλήνα αγγαλιά, δυσκολεύει το πράμα  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

(πανοραμική)
http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-2305.jpg

----------


## panoz

Δυστυχώς μας κρύβει η παρακάτω πολυκατοικία..


Στείλε κανα pm και στον harisma που είστε ένα βήμα..

Παρεπιπτώντως τι θέα είναι αυτή που έχεις πουλάκι μου???? στείλε και κανένα Pm σε koki γιατί 99% βλέπεις και αργυρούπολη και θα κάνουν παρτυ έτσι και βγει Link  ::

----------


## makrisv

Καλημέρα,

ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για ένα λινκ μαζί σου. Απο ότι είδα λίγο πολύ στην φωτογραφία του στίλου σου, πρέπει να έχουμε καλή οπτική επαφή. Έχω feeder, cm9 και πιάτο έτοιμα και περιμένουν να πεις το οκ.

Ο κόμβος είναι 6445, στην Γλυφάδα.

----------


## koki

Σκουληκάκι θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ. 
Άντε να φύγουν οι γονείς για διακοπές... (το ΣΚ ελπίζουμε)

----------


## JollyRoger

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για ένα λινκ μαζί σου. Απο ότι είδα λίγο πολύ στην φωτογραφία του στίλου σου, πρέπει να έχουμε καλή οπτική επαφή. Έχω feeder, cm9 και πιάτο έτοιμα και περιμένουν να πεις το οκ.
> 
> Ο κόμβος είναι 6445, στην Γλυφάδα.


πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει... αλλα έχει προτεραιότητα ο αγαπητός Sinonick-Lixoudis σε αυτήν την κατεύθυνση!  ::  ας δούμε τι θα γίνει με αυτό το link και ξαναμιλάμε αναλόγως!

----------


## kasiharis

Μιχάλη υπάρχει πιάτο γυρισμένο προς τα εσένα και εκπέμπει. Ρίξε μια ματιά.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μιχάλη υπάρχει πιάτο γυρισμένο προς τα εσένα και εκπέμπει. Ρίξε μια ματιά.


ok! θα ρίξω το απογευμα που θα ανέβω (θεου θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος) να στήσω το ματσούκι #2  ::  ...

(απλά καθ'οτι ελεύθερη cm9 ακόμα δεν, θα την κάνω με το laptop να δώ αν σε πιάνω καθόλου....)

----------


## JollyRoger

πιφ... τελικά δεν είχα σφηκτιράκια για τις αντιρίδες (είχα αλλα ήταν ψιλομεγάλα και δεν θα γινόταν σωστό δέσιμο)... οπότε τελείωσα με τρύπες
(και στο κουτί για extra pigtails και στους τοίχους για ιστό-αντιρίδες)

όλο αυτό το λέω επειδή δεν αξιώθηκα να σε scannaro... Χάρη... αυριο! sorry...

(έχετε συνδέσει ποτέ λάθος pigtail και να λέτε γιατί δε δουλέυει το Link??  ::  καλό ε?)

----------


## sinonick

συμβαίνει και στα καλύτερα σπίτια!

έπιανα ένα λινκ με 20dB μείον μέχρι που ανακάλυψε ο απέναντι οτι είχε βάλει λάθος pigtail!

----------


## JollyRoger

*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:* έχουμε 4 cm9!!!  ::   ::   :: 

πάω πάνω να τις εγκαταστήσω... και μετά εχει πολυ ταρατσίαση!  :: 
(τώρα που έχει και αερ-άκι) είναι ιδανικές συνθήκες ρύθμισης πιάτου!  ::  )

----------


## JollyRoger

χεχε... εγκατάσταση πλήρης... αρκέτα ifs ελέυθερα...  ::  ... πού είχαμε μείνει? 

(ερώτηση: επηρεάζει σε τίποτα αν βάλεις 2 πιάτα να κάνουν Χ τις δέσμες τους?
πως λέμε να βάλεις το δεξί να κοιτάει αριστερά και το αριστερό δεξιά...)

----------


## makrisv

Να πάρω εγώ σειρά;;;; Οχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά έχει μείνει Ελληνικό, Γλυφάδα, Βούλα εκτός τώρα που είναι down ο Cha0s. Χρειαζόμαστε άλλη μία έξοδο..!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Να πάρω εγώ σειρά;;;; Οχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά έχει μείνει Ελληνικό, Γλυφάδα, Βούλα εκτός τώρα που είναι down ο Cha0s. Χρειαζόμαστε άλλη μία έξοδο..!


Σήμερα το μεσημέρι-απόγευμα έχουμε μείνει με τον Sinonick οτι θα κάνουμε οτι ειναι να κάνουμε... θα postάρω τα αποτελέσματα!  :: ... αν δεν κάτσει, μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε και σήμερα! (αν κάτσει δε χρειάζεται, σωστά?)

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από makrisv
> 
> Να πάρω εγώ σειρά;;;; Οχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά έχει μείνει Ελληνικό, Γλυφάδα, Βούλα εκτός τώρα που είναι down ο Cha0s. Χρειαζόμαστε άλλη μία έξοδο..!
> 
> 
> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι-απόγευμα έχουμε μείνει με τον Sinonick οτι θα κάνουμε οτι ειναι να κάνουμε... θα postάρω τα αποτελέσματα! ... αν δεν κάτσει, μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε και σήμερα! (αν κάτσει δε χρειάζεται, σωστά?)


Λεπον... με το Lixoudi σε 1η φάση πακέτο, σήμερα είναι να ξαναδοκιμάζουμε 2-3 ιδέες ακόμα μήπως και βγεί τίποτις... 

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ, σημειώνω οτι απο χθεσινό Scan σε b... έχω μεταξύ άλλων...
awmn-6445-searching με -65db ...  ::  ... ξαναμιλάμε...

----------


## makrisv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από makrisv
> 
> ...



Όποτε θες.. αν έβγαλες -65 με το πιάτο να κοιτάει Ελληνικό, θα πέσουμε άνετα 5-10db κάτω. Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει ήδη πάνω στον ιστό, απλά μου λες 2,4 ή 5 για να αλλάξω feederaki.!

----------


## panoz

απλό scan με καμιά stella και laptop έχεις κάνει??

----------


## JollyRoger

> απλό scan με καμιά stella και laptop έχεις κάνει??


πώς ορίζεται όταν συνδέεις το πιάτο με feeder 2,5άρι, όπως ειναι στον ιστό, στο laptop? αυτό τελος πάντων!  ::

----------


## Vigor

> πώς ορίζεται όταν συνδέεις το πιάτο με feeder 2,5άρι, όπως ειναι στον ιστό, στο laptop? αυτό τελος πάντων!


Χάσιμο χρόνου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Πριτς, έπιασε κοκια, άρα δεν έχασε χρόνο

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> πώς ορίζεται όταν συνδέεις το πιάτο με feeder 2,5άρι, όπως ειναι στον ιστό, στο laptop? αυτό τελος πάντων! 
> 
> 
> Χάσιμο χρόνου


απ'οτι είδα όταν συνειδητοποίησα οτι είχα αναποδα 2 καλώδια (ναι το ξανακανα... εκτος απο τα ανάποδα Pigtails μπερδεψα τώρα τα καλώδια έξω απο το κουτι!!) σωστός...

τεσπα.. ήθελα να πώ οτι απο senao σε cm9, το -65 έγινε -88.. (αρα κάποιο δίκιο έχεις σίγουρα...) αλλά φαντάζομαι αυτό είναι κάποια Οmni, σωστά? Δεν γίνεται κανα 20-25αρι dbκάτω με πιάτα αλληλοσημαδευόμενα?

----------


## panoz

άμα θες πάντως πατροπαράδοτο scan με στελίτσα, prism και laptopακι πες.. γιατί όσο και να το κάνουμε το πιάτο είναι κάργα κατευθυντικό και 2-3 μοίρες να το κουνήσεις σου βγάζει λάθος αποτελέσματα.. ενώ η στελίτσα μας.. εε, είναι πιο "ελαστική"  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

*Γλυφάδα back on-line!  * 

εγένετο το Link με Lixoudi!  :: 

πολύ μ'αρεσε αυτο!  :: ... ειδικά με το -53db....  ::

----------


## koki

> *Γλυφάδα back on-line!  * 
> 
> εγένετο το Link με Lixoudi! 
> 
> πολύ μ'αρεσε αυτο! ... ειδικά με το -53db....


Για κατεβάστε ισχύ γιατί δεν παίζει να είναι νόμιμο αυτό σκουλήκια.

----------


## Neuromancer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> *Γλυφάδα back on-line!  * 
> 
> εγένετο το Link με Lixoudi! 
> 
> πολύ μ'αρεσε αυτο! ... ειδικά με το -53db.... 
> 
> 
> Για κατεβάστε ισχύ γιατί δεν παίζει να είναι νόμιμο αυτό σκουλήκια.


Τι έγινε ζηλέυουμε ?????
χΑΧαΧΑχαχΑΧΑΧ  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

situation update  ::

----------


## koki

Είσαι τρελλό αγόρι λέμε!

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω ΤΕΤΟΙΑ εγκατάσταση μέσα σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.

Εύγε! 
Καλορίζικα, αμετακίνητα, αδιάλειπτα, και ένα λινκ με κόκια από βδομάδα!

----------


## sinonick

> Είσαι τρελλό αγόρι λέμε!
> 
> Πρώτη φορά βλέπω ΤΕΤΟΙΑ εγκατάσταση μέσα σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.
> 
> Εύγε! 
> Καλορίζικα, αμετακίνητα, αδιάλειπτα, και ένα λινκ με κόκια από βδομάδα!


φτιάξε μας!!!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Είσαι τρελλό αγόρι λέμε!
> 
> Πρώτη φορά βλέπω ΤΕΤΟΙΑ εγκατάσταση μέσα σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.
> 
> Εύγε! 
> Καλορίζικα, αμετακίνητα, αδιάλειπτα, και ένα λινκ με κόκια από βδομάδα!


φτου φτου να μην το "βασκάνεις" που λεγε η γιαγιά μου!...  ::  

περιμένω ενημέρωση για link μανδάμ!  ::  
(και για 2 cm9 στην πρώτη ευκαιρία!... )

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> Είσαι τρελλό αγόρι λέμε!
> 
> Πρώτη φορά βλέπω ΤΕΤΟΙΑ εγκατάσταση μέσα σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.
> 
> Εύγε! 
> Καλορίζικα, αμετακίνητα, αδιάλειπτα, και ένα λινκ με κόκια από βδομάδα!
> 
> ...


Μπράβο για το ταχύτατο στήσιμο!
Έλα αύριο να σου δώσω τις 2 cm9 στη γνωστή τιμή της ομαδικής.  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

απίστευτο!!! Μπράβο ρε JollyRoger! Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι τώρα, αν βγάλεις με Ifaistos-1, δεν θα έχετε κάνει το τρίγωνο Rainbow-Ifaistos-JollyRoger?

btw, τα πιάτα τα έβαλες με πολύ στυλ! Ζήλεψα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ελα μονο οι αλλοι θα εχουν τριγωνο των Βερμουδων ρε Γιαννη ?  ::   ::   ::  
Πελατης ειπε οτι ηταν οχι οτι θα βγαλει με τον Στελιο...  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> btw, τα πιάτα τα έβαλες με πολύ στυλ! Ζήλεψα!


Δεν ειναι πιο ωραια?  ::   :: 

(δεν αποκλείεται να καταλήξει σε Ηφαιστο το Link με Rainbow)

----------


## erasmospunk

ρε Κώστα δεν είναι των Βερμούδων, ερωτικό είναι  ::  

Με τον ChoOSeN άσχημα τα πράγματα; Αυτουνού ή του έχει καεί η κάρτα ή το pigtail. Αλλάζοντας if κερδίσαμε 20db  ::  

καλή τύχη

----------


## erasmospunk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από erasmospunk
> 
> btw, τα πιάτα τα έβαλες με πολύ στυλ! Ζήλεψα!   
> 
> 
> Δεν ειναι πιο ωραια?


 Μόνο ωραία; Εμένα με ρωτάνε all the time: "ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΩ?!?!?!". Δεν πάει άλλο θα τα αλλάξω!  ::  




> δεν αποκλείεται να καταλήξει σε Ηφαιστο το Link με Rainbow


Ναι, γιατί αν είναι να κάνω εγώ με τον Neuromancer, αν θέλει, που τον βλέπω καλύτερα  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

Έγινε λινκ με JollyRoger στα 30mbps ΚΑΘΑΡΑ!!!

Γειά σου ρε γείτονα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sinonick

> Έγινε λινκ με JollyRoger στα 30mbps ΚΑΘΑΡΑ!!!


γίνε πιο συγκεκριμένος!!!

σε tcp send, receive & both πόσο πιάνεις?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Έγινε λινκ με JollyRoger στα 30mbps ΚΑΘΑΡΑ!!!
> 
> Γειά σου ρε γείτονα!!!


  ::   ::  μας εύτιαξε και o Neuro και γύρισε το routing σε σένα και είδα πάλι μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες να βαράει transfer πάνω απο 13Mb!  ::   :: 

(dont worry θα το μαζέψω να περισεύει για όλο τον κόσμο...) 

αλλα πολύ ευχάριστο!  ::   ::  φτου φτου....

(αύριο έχει ευθυγράμιση περι τις 3 μοίρες! Οπότε κανα τέταρτο-1/2ωρο disconnected χαλαρά ::  )[/img]

----------


## erasmospunk

δεν με πιανει ύπνος. 

sinonick απο την μια πλευρά ήταν 10mbps και από την άλλη 20mbps. θέλει κεντράρισμα πάντως.

Μιχάλη γιατί δεν πάς στους Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι  ::  

καλημέρα!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μιχάλη γιατί δεν πάς στους Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι  
> 
> καλημέρα!


ξερω 'γω... ενός μήνα awmn και μιας εβδομάδος κομβιούχος δεν τα ξέρω αυτά τα πράγματα... σήμερα το κοίταγα... μέχρι χθές νόμιζα οτι έλεγε ενεργοί αχ-βάχ!  ::   ::   ::  

Κάτσε να συνδεσουμε κανα δυο _γρήγορα_ ifs ακόμα... > :: 

Καλημέρα!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

Λεπον... για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε  ::  ... η κατάσταση τώρα έχει ως εξής:

Link Lixoudis
Link Erasmospunk (αντι Styx)
Link Koko
Link Exoticom

εκκρεμεί (δεν ξέρω αν τελικα, δεν εχω μιλισει)
Link Ifaistos(?) (Στελιο? τι κανουμε?)

κι ενα ακόμα if.....

το τελευταίο, το θέλει κανείς απο τις περιοχές που λέγαμε?  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ρε Μιχάλα, go πες τους να σε βάλουν στους ενεργούς Αχ Βχ κόμβους!!
Τι περιμένεις; να κάνεις 10 bb και μετα;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## makrisv

> το τελευταίο, το θέλει κανείς απο τις περιοχές που λέγαμε?



Ποιές είναι οι περιοχές? Εγώ πάντως ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ρε Μιχάλα, go πες τους να σε βάλουν στους ενεργούς Αχ Βχ κόμβους!!
> Τι περιμένεις; να κάνεις 10 bb και μετα;


Βασικά επειδή το παρόν thread είναι λίγο χαβαλέ, έλεγα όταν οριστικοποιηθεί η καταάσταση με το Node, να ανοίξω topic κατα 'κει... οχι? Λες να ζητήσω μετακόμιση αυτού?  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Ρε Μιχάλα, go πες τους να σε βάλουν στους ενεργούς Αχ Βχ κόμβους!!
> Τι περιμένεις; να κάνεις 10 bb και μετα;   
> 
> 
> Βασικά επειδή το παρόν thread είναι λίγο χαβαλέ, έλεγα όταν οριστικοποιηθεί η καταάσταση με το Node, να ανοίξω topic κατα 'κει... οχι? Λες να ζητήσω μετακόμιση αυτού?


Ε ναί μωρέ!!  ::  
Απλά κάνε edit το 1ο post σου και γράψε τα link σου...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> το τελευταίο, το θέλει κανείς απο τις περιοχές που λέγαμε? 
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιές είναι οι περιοχές? Εγώ πάντως ενδιαφέρομαι.


 ::  λες να ανοίξουμε σουβλατζίδικο?  ::   ::   :: 

Ρε συ... δεν είσαι πολύ κοντά απο Lixoudi μερια?

----------


## JollyRoger

makrisv... επειδή δε σε βλέπω να βγαίνεις απο κανα route (εκτος αν κάνω λάθος...)

τεσπα... αν ειστε εκει γύρω althaia κτλ ξεσύνδετοι ακόμα... πές να κάνουμε link, κι αμα φτιάχτείτε αλλιώς βλέπουμε!

Αμα ψήνεσαι για αύριο πχ, πες να κανονίσουμε...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

Συνέχεια στο παραπάνω....

(προς makrisv)

βλέπω κανα μήνα τώρα, οτι υπάρχει ενα link (τουλαχιστον στο Wind) το οποίο
ειναι απο εδώ απο κάτω απ' το σπίτι μου(privatsea), μέχρι εκεί δίπλα σε εσένα! (Althaia)...

(το ssid το 'εχω scanάρει πολλές φορες)

ξέρεις αν όντως υπάρχει? Μήπως τη βγάλουμε απο 'κει την άκρη αντί για 9,5xlm....

τεσπα... αμα είναι να κάνουμε τίποτα πες....

----------


## pantdimi

Προς Καλλιθεα πλευρα το σκεφτεσαι καθολου?!Απο ορατοτητα?!
Αντε και ψαχνω και εγω σαν τρελος!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Προς Καλλιθεα πλευρα το σκεφτεσαι καθολου?!Απο ορατοτητα?!
> Αντε και ψαχνω και εγω σαν τρελος!


απο πλευράς ορατότητας & ύψους, το πιο "βόρειο" link που μπορώ να βγάλω, το έχω βγάλει με Erasma... αν ήταν 2 μοίρες αριστερότερα δε θα βγαινε!!

Συνεπώς μιλάμε για κατευθύνσεις, τουλάχιστον 20 μοίρες δεξιότερα απο Erasma... και ως όπου βλέπω... (κοίτα wind)

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9158

(edit)
?! το wind δεν εμφανίζει τις φωτογραφίες(!)(!)... οπότε ας ξανανεβάσω μία τη φωτο που μας ενδιαφέρει για να υπάρχει reference.... ειναι απο βόρεια έως νοτιοανατολικά (απο τις άλλες μεριές δεν υπάρχει μέλλον!)

----------


## JollyRoger

Situation Update #2!  :: 

Links:

Erasma
Cha0s
Koko
lixudis
Exoticom
Kasiharis

(και μια "θέα" του πράματος!  :: ...)

(προς το παρών αλλά ifs δεν έχει..!  ::  )

----------


## sokratisg

Γιατί δεν μπαίνεις στους Ax Βx Κόμβους;;;  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Γιατί δεν μπαίνεις στους Ax Βx Κόμβους;;;


δεν υπάρχει κάποιος συγγεκριμένος λόγος... μόνο οτι αν δεις την ημερομηνία του 1ου post, είναι 3 βδομάδες πίσω και Link = 0... οπότε... έμεινε εδώ....

παρόλα αυτά αν αποτελεί θέμα ή έστω είναι προτιμότερο εκεί, μπορεί ευκόλως να μετακομιστεί!  ::

----------


## commando

Μιχαλη με το HUSKY 2 πολυ μικρες παρατηρησεις εχω 1.τα φηντερ τα εβαλες επιτηδες στη μεση αποσταση της βασης ειδες οτι εκει ειναι καλυτερα γιατι οταν τα πηγαινα εγω πιο πανω κ οχι τερμα κατω εχανα 1 db αν μπορεις λυσε μου αυτη την απορια κ επισης 2.για τις βροχες νομιζω μια λαστιχοταινια 3Μ ή μια φθηνοτερη στα Ν του φηντερ θα ηταν καλη ιδεα αν κ νομιζω οτι θα το ειχες στο προγραμμα σιγουρα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μιχαλη με το HUSKY 2 πολυ μικρες παρατηρησεις εχω 1.τα φηντερ τα εβαλες επιτηδες στη μεση αποσταση της βασης ειδες οτι εκει ειναι καλυτερα γιατι οταν τα πηγαινα εγω πιο πανω κ οχι τερμα κατω εχανα 1 db αν μπορεις λυσε μου αυτη την απορια κ επισης 2.για τις βροχες νομιζω μια λαστιχοταινια 3Μ ή μια φθηνοτερη στα Ν του φηντερ θα ηταν καλη ιδεα αν κ νομιζω οτι θα το ειχες στο προγραμμα σιγουρα.


εγώ όταν έκανα το 1ο λινκ το πήγα μία πάνω κάτω καθώς επίσης το γύρισα μία και κάθετα απ'οτι ήτανε να δώ διαφορές... για το κάθετα άστα να πάνε... για το μπρος πίσω στις άκρες το είδα να είναι 2-3db παρακάτω... τι να σε πώ...  :: 

το περι βροχών δεν το πιασα ακριβώς?  ::  Τϊποτα δεν είχα στο πρόγραμμα σίγουρα!  ::  Τι ακριβώς προτείνεις? Περιτύλιγμα?  ::

----------


## commando

2-3db ειναι διαφορα οντως θα το ψαξω και εγω αφου εχω ενα ιδιο GILBERTINI γιατι καλο ειναι να ξεζουμισουμε ο,τι db εχει να δωσει ενα πιατο.Ναι για το αλλο θεμα προτεινω λαστιχοταινια 3Μ θα την βρεις παντου σε καλα χρωματοπωλεια και στην 3Μ και μετα εισαι καρα αδιαβροχος.Τα λεμε.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ναι για το αλλο θεμα προτεινω λαστιχοταινια 3Μ θα την βρεις παντου σε καλα χρωματοπωλεια και στην 3Μ και μετα εισαι καρα αδιαβροχος.Τα λεμε.


κάτι ήξερες εσύ... αλλά ποιός σ'ακουσε?  ::  ... δεν το έχω επιβεβαιώσει ακόμα... άλλα μάλλον εκεί εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε χθες... και όσο πάει και σκατώνει!  ::  ... anyway... επειδή είναι μεγάλη ιστορία όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, εδώ είναι:
http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?t=178

πάντως... την επόμενη φορά θα παίξει ταινία!  ::

----------


## commando

Απο τα μπετα το παιζουμε....Τεσπα αν εχεις παρει υγρασια βγαλτα ολα και πλακωσε τα στο πιστολακι μην βαλεις ταινια αν εχεις υποψια υγρασιας να ειναι ολα στεγνα και μετα την λαστιχοταινια την τεντωνουμε πρωτα λιγο με το χερι και μετα την τυλιγουμε σφιχτα και μετα λιγο απλη μονωτικη..

----------


## JollyRoger

> Απο τα μπετα το παιζουμε....Τεσπα αν εχεις παρει υγρασια βγαλτα ολα και πλακωσε τα στο πιστολακι μην βαλεις ταινια αν εχεις υποψια υγρασιας να ειναι ολα στεγνα και μετα την λαστιχοταινια την τεντωνουμε πρωτα λιγο με το χερι και μετα την τυλιγουμε σφιχτα και μετα λιγο απλη μονωτικη..


βασικά σκεφτομαι να φτιάξω καινούργια καλώδια με βιδωτά βίσματα και αυτά να τα κρατήσω για μελλοντική χρήση/καβάτζα.... υποστηρίζεις δηλαδή οτι αμα στεγνώσουνε θα παίζουνε το ίδιο? (αν είναι εκεί το θέμα πάντα) εγώ φανταζόμουνα οτι πήρε νερο = καλώδιο τέλος... ή στην καλύτερη βίσμα τέλος... πώς παίζει?

----------


## koki

Αμα κόψεις την ύποπτη άκρη, θα δεις έαν έχουν διαβρωθεί.
Τέλοσπάντων εάν είσαι τυχερός μπορείς να κόψεις λίγα εκατοστά από εκείνη τη μεριά και να ελπίζεις :>

----------


## panoz

Σε scan που έκανα σήμερα από το if που κοιτάει προς harisma σε επιασα με -63 !!! Επειδή μάλλον το link με harisma θα το μεταφέρω στον γειτονα (από οκτώβρη μεριά) και σου περισσεύουν και cm9 λες να κανουμε κανά Linkάκι?? μιας και είμαι και ο προσωπικός σου leecher  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

περισευουμενες cm9 έχω 2... αλλα δεν έχω τα υπολοιπα για να γίνουν interfaces... ξεπεράσιμο... αυτό που δεν είναι ξεπεράσιμο... είναι οτι υπάρχει 1 θέση απο την οποία θα έβγαινε το link (στους ιστους μου) κανένα άλλο πιάτο δεν γύρναει εκεί και να έχει και οπτική... και το εν λόγω πιάτο είναι το link με erasma...

τεσπα.. κατσε να φτιάξω σήμερα new καλώδια να στρώσει το πράμα και βλέπουμε αν, τι και πως παρακάτω!

----------


## nbaltas

άσχετο αλλά αν θες βάλε τον κόμβο σου στο nagios για να μπορούμε να βλέπουμε σε τι φαση βρίσκονται τα λινκς σου.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> άσχετο αλλά αν θες βάλε τον κόμβο σου στο nagios για να μπορούμε να βλέπουμε σε τι φαση βρίσκονται τα λινκς σου.


κάνω λάθος ή το nagios κάνει απλα ping το router? Εννοώ, αφού βγαίνω απο 3 links, πως θα βγαίνει συμπέρασμα για τα links?

(χεχε... ώρα με μαγαζιά ανοιχτά!! Πάω για καλώδια!!)

----------


## petzi

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=
ρίξε μια ματιά αν σε ενδιαφέρει...
Ηδη παίζει προς την περιοχή σου ενα Α if. Αν το βλέπεις σε scan και ενδιαφέρεσαι, ενημέρωσέ με.

----------


## JollyRoger

> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24322&highlight=
> ρίξε μια ματιά αν σε ενδιαφέρει...
> Ηδη παίζει προς την περιοχή σου ενα Α if. Αν το βλέπεις σε scan και ενδιαφέρεσαι, ενημέρωσέ με.


το μόνο if που μπορεί να "δει" βόρεια, ήδη βλέπει και ειναι του erasma... για περαιτέρω χρειάζονται κατασκευές.... συνεπώς προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον δεν είναι εφικτό!

edit: στο erasma είμαι ap, αν με βλέπεις, θα το πιάνεις... έτσι για να ξέρουμε εννοώ...  ::

----------


## petzi

καλα ντε, μην μας δείρεις....  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> καλα ντε, μην μας δείρεις....


άσε μόλις συμμόρφωσα τα links, στεγανά αυτή τη φορά και ηρέμισα... 3 μέρες τώρα εψαχνα και δεν έβρισκα άκρη!  :: ...

----------


## ChoOSeN

Προς Βαγγέλη..


```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.styx.awmn [10.25.177.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-styx.thedog.awmn [10.25.177.114]
  3     7 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-thedog.mew.awmn [10.27.235.102]
  4     4 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-mew.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.17]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-sw1jra.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.54.22]
  6     4 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-router1.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.226]
  7     9 ms     6 ms     7 ms  gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn [10.32.49.46]
  8     6 ms    26 ms     7 ms  gw-kakalos.anka.awmn [10.87.197.157]
  9     9 ms    10 ms     5 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
 10     8 ms    39 ms    19 ms  gw-infosat.foxer.awmn [10.80.189.97]
 11    17 ms    12 ms    30 ms  gw-foxer.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.209]
 12    41 ms    29 ms    26 ms  gw-vassilis.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.181]
 13    33 ms    32 ms    35 ms  nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
```

Προς τα εσένα..


```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.styx.awmn [10.25.177.1]
  2     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-styx.erasma.awmn [10.25.177.110]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.1]
```

Τι έχει γίνει; Είναι μέρες έτσι..
 ::

----------


## Cha0s

Υπάρχει prepend στο λινκ με τον Jollyroger εδώ και καμιά βδομαδα.

----------


## JollyRoger

Το πρόβλημα ποιό είναι με το prepend? 

Κουτσο-λυση για αντιστάθμισα confederation και σουβλακίων...  ::  ....

οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι η καλύτερη φάση που έχει υπάρξει ο κόμβος ήταν πρίν σηκωθεί το confederation του πειραια....



Ρε αλφρέδο, έχεις looking glass, δείχνει τα paths... τόσο καιρό που λες οτι ψάχνεσαι, δεν το κοίταξες?! χχαχαχχα


ps.ξέρεις που να γράψεις σχετικά με τον κόμβο μου... αν δεν κατάλαβες κοίτα υπογραφή...

----------


## alasondro

Το θέμα με τα prepends είναι το εξής (αν έχω καταλάβει καλά καθώς δεν τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ...) γλιτώνεις τον εαυτό σου από το confederation αλλά στείλνεις άλλους μέσα από αυτό...οπότε έρχεται μια η άλλη

Πάντως έχω την αίσθηση οτι τον τελευταίο καιρό τα πράγματα στο confederation έχουν στρώσει αρκετά....

----------


## JollyRoger

john κανεις λάθος... απλά "μακραίνεις" τη διαδρομή με επαναλαμβανόμενο το δικό σου AS...

ως αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται άλλη συντομότερη και πάνε ΟΛΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ περνάνε απο τη συντομότερη κλασσικά.....

----------


## alasondro

Δεν με κατάλαβες πχ εσύ με τα prepends γλιτώνεις το conf για πολλές διαδρομές αλλά έστειλες το choosen από εκεί για να πάει cha0s....δες την ευρύτερη εικόνα

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν φταίω εγω σ'αυτό όμως..  :: 


εγώ θέλω να γλυτώσω το confederation και τα σουβλάκια που παίρνω απο Βαγγ... αν εκείνος προτιμούσε να μη βγαίνει απο σουβλάκα (πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει), τότε θα ήταν τα prepend μεταξύ Βαγγ-Σουβλακιών καθώς και μεταξύ Βαγγ-Confederation....

Εφόσον όμως εκείνος θέλει να βγαίνει έτσι, εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να αιτηθώ, είναι απομάκρυνση απο το Βαγγ, όχι και να βγαίνει απο μένα!  :: 


Τα αποτελέσματα είναι τα γνωστά παραπάνω!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

Α.. και για να μη χρεώνουμε όποιον να 'ναι....

το παραπάνω του choosen, είναι κατόρθωμα confederation, όχι δικό μου....

κοίτα το παρακάτω απο το looking glass του προς cha0s και βγάλε συμπέρασμα ποιός σκίζει τί....



```
*  10.26.35.0/24    10.25.177.106                          0 1107 1982 6275 10636 3956 2331 i
*                   10.25.177.102                          0 6202 4266 2277 23 2331 i
*>                  10.25.177.114                          0 8387 4444 10853 23 2331 i
*                   10.25.177.118                          0 9334 3990 2581 10853 23 2331 i
*                   10.25.177.110                          0 8029 9158 2331 2331 2331 i
*                   10.25.181.37                           0 9771 3667 6202 4266 2277 23 2331 i
*                   10.25.177.126                          0 7474 2581 10853 23 2331 i
*                   10.25.177.122                          0 2198 3067 2922 9158 2331 2331 2331 i
*                   10.25.177.98                           0 3755 2922 9158 2331 2331 2331 i
```

εγώ δίνω +2 hops... πόσα κόβει το 10853?  :: 



edit: λεπον... τσούζεν... πρέπει να σηκώσουμε κι εμείς ένα οτι-να-ναι confederation ... εσυ, ερασμος, εγώ, βάγγ, και μερικοί ακόμα για να πηγαινοερχόμαστε μεταξύ μας σωστά και να ισορροπήσουμε τα hops....
Εξ'άλλου... δεν συνηθίζεται, πρώτα να σηκώνουν τα confederations και μετά να κλείνουν τους κύκλους?... Θα είμαστε και τις μοδός...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Χριστός Ανέστη !! θέλω βόλτα το husky ... !!

----------

